

Robot reports for security duty in Atlanta - edw519
http://www.latimes.com/technology/la-na-bumbot23mar23,1,7817410,full.story

======
carpal
I used to pass by that area every day. The problem is not that the shelter is
there, but that the bums are always hanging out outside the shelter. 24 hours
a day, there are bums hanging out there harassing people.

I have no problem with homeless people in shelters. But when they're out in
the street making people's lives miserable, you have to do something. A robot
isn't the best solution, but when the city won't do anything, it might
suffice.

------
PStamatiou
I live in midtown/closer to downtown Atlanta and know about this homeless
problem. It's pretty bad and sometimes the sidewalks can get crowded at
night.. even worse is the park across from Coca-Cola headquarters.

